# Maxspect gyre customer service



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

I received this product on preorder when it was first released end of October. Very excited to get it and great up until about a month ago. When one of the sides propellers gave out. I cleaned and reassembled it according to directions. And constantly received the blinking red warning light. I did not want any further damage to occur so I contacted canadian customer service via Incredible aquariums as the product was $$$ and less than 6 months old. At this point the unit stopped powering up whatsoever. 

After many emails back and forth with several days in-between responses and terrible direction. The individual from distribu pet (canadian rep)asked I send the item via fed ex to be assessed for repair or replacement. I thought finally after the head ache and frustration I getting somewhere. Well he said there was a problem with reassembly and that one of the bushings was stuck that he could not fix and would replace it.

Here's the kicker bc he gave me his account number and no password. When I went to fed ex and requested the ground option. They told me 2 things I needed him to have emailed me a packing slip that I needed to print at home for that option or I needed the password for his account to choose ground shipping. They indicated the similar option I could use without this info(slip is in my car and -40 will check what it's called later) and I ticked the box and sent it. With the slow response I finally received feedback on my equipment and a warning that I was told to use ground only and they would ship it back at approx $17 but I would also be stuck with the $65 charge from the fed ex option I used to ship there. They are trying to stick me with an $80 bill for shipping on an over $300 item still under warranty. 

Please advise what you would do I am annoyed and furious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

SarahSuth said:


> I received this product on preorder when it was first released end of October. Very excited to get it and great up until about a month ago. When one of the sides propellers gave out. I cleaned and reassembled it according to directions. And constantly received the blinking red warning light. I did not want any further damage to occur so I contacted canadian customer service via Incredible aquariums as the product was $$$ and less than 6 months old. At this point the unit stopped powering up whatsoever.
> 
> After many emails back and forth with several days in-between responses and terrible direction. The individual from distribu pet (canadian rep)asked I send the item via fed ex to be assessed for repair or replacement. I thought finally after the head ache and frustration I getting somewhere. Well he said there was a problem with reassembly and that one of the bushings was stuck that he could not fix and would replace it.
> 
> ...


I think Coralvue supports the gyre. You should be able to submit a ticket from their website. The last time I dealt with Coralvue was amazing - they sent me a replacement part from my smartato w/o any charge.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Coralvue is US distributor, Distribu Pet is Canadian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

That doesnt sound right. I had a problem with a razor before and after ORG screwed me around for a bit I dealt with distribu pet and they sent me all the replacement parts free of charged with rush shipping all at no cost to me. I bought my gyre from MOPS and asked about the warranty and he said he would cover the warranty and help me out as fast as possible. Is Incredible aquariums not offering this same kind of warranty?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just assuming store should deal with the supplier. It always was this way.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. So incredible aquariums couldn't help me trouble shoot over the phone so they set me up with distribu pet which as far as I know is the canadian contact for maxspect in Canada. So I sent the pump out them under the worker there's advice to use fed ex(which was a huge pain for me as I have no local fed ex near me in north Oshawa). And I wanted to ensure I filled out the slip appropriately as I don't use fed ex that often so I went to a shipping store with humans to help. They showed me the option to use as lowest cost. This worker at distribu pet gave me the account number so I was under the false impression of no charge. The email I received after he looked over the unit was rude as I apparently had not selected the appropriate option(see above I had account number but needed password? Or to self print a weigh slip some how. Or he should have emailed me a packing slip). 

I am not happy and feeling ripped off. My question and I think you all have answered it is do I call distribu pet speak to this persons manager and complain until they drop these ridiculous fee?

The problem is they have my product so there is no dealing with coral vur and incredible aquariums is a ridiculous drive to London so I moved forward with this distribu pet which is super annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Try to contact [email protected] and tell him your story. Looks like he is looking after Gyre
My experience with them regarding skimmer was amazing

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Sarah.

Sorry to hear this. This isn't the first horror story I have heard locally with Maxspect products. Hundreds more on the internet. You are fortunate that this expensive product malfunctioned under the warranty period. So many of the stories I have heard were just after the warranty period. good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Bayinaung said:


> Hi Sarah.
> 
> Sorry to hear this. This isn't the first horror story I have heard locally with Maxspect products. Hundreds more on the internet. You are fortunate that this expensive product malfunctioned under the warranty period. So many of the stories I have heard were just after the warranty period. good luck the rest of the way.


How can this product be "out-of-warranty" when it has been released for less than a full year?

You talking about the 'gyre' or just Maxspect in general?


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

I am speaking about the Maxspect Gyre bought it as soon as released late October 2014. 

This knob is trying to stick me with the jacked up shipping costs of the option (Fed ex) he told me to use. So they want me to EMT $81 to cover the $65 there and apparently $17 return. They made no mention that I would be getting the bill. As the guy gave me the account number(when he should have emailed me a packing slip or given me his account password). 

I have sent a strongly worded email and left a message at the company today as I have had a chance to cool down. 

If I had known about the fed ex hi jack I would have made the 3 plus hour drive to incredible aquarium in London all the way from north Oshawa and have them deal with these jokers or sent the pump via canada post. 

I'll keep u posted about the response. Hopefully positive. Then likely share on other forums. I cannot stand poor customer service and love my maxspect products. This may change my opinion. 

In comparison I ordered a protein skimmer from BRS asked them about a replacement bolt/screw. The rep offered me his own or a $15 account credit! That's what I call taking care of your customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was getting free parts from CoralVue and no shipping cost for Nuts, body of the skimmer broken by not proper use.
That is why I recommended to contact company.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

You could create a thread on the reef central forums because coralvue has a section there that chris (one of the heads) comments in himself. You may get a quicker better response there.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Any update on the situation?


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

So long delay on my response here. The update to this situation is the customer service individual was monitoring this thread and wrote me a sharp response to any comments I made. And the short answer is I wish I had been in contact with coralvue as I was strongly advised
That my comments
We're damaging to his
Company. No further
Comment thanks for all your support much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*question*

where did u purchase this and why did the store not help u with your situation 
to me if I purchased something with some high value , why should I go thru hoops to deal with an issue . as for the person monitoring the website and your comments what does that have to do with figuring out a solution ...


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

I ordered the unit as a pre order from a London store. As mentioned before 2.5 hr drive one way. They were helpful on the phone and when they realized the issue was beyond their ability I was referred to distribu pet which provides canadian assistance for items under warranty that require repair service or assessment. I had never heard of coral vue until this forum. The problem with the person monitoring the forum is I was sent a hostile email from the representative at distru pet and do not want any other experience with them. I was also told it was my fault for forcing the unit together. Told I should be charged for labour and parts (although under warranty) in the same email. Which I find suspicious at best. I asked to be referred to their manager that never occurred. I really do not want to rehash this as I have mentioned it was quite negative and stressful. I just wanted to advise people to make sure to ask many questions about warranty specifics and being charged for shipping prior to releasing their equipment to anyone. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*issue*

I understand your pain.what i dont understand is why the London
store didnt see this thru..why not deal with the issue since u drove 
to him or her to make a purchase. I have a problem with that.
if u cant step up to help out why should we make the effort to purchase
from a selected store...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just to clarify something here
did the pump break or stop working on its own??
Or did you break something when putting it back together??
If it was broken by you then the whole warranty part is not relevant to this situation.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Clarification I never drove to London. I preordered online and received by mail. the pumps red light of death went on prior to my cleaning maintenance. Aka stopped working on its own(one blade working one not). I followed the directions and my product looked identical to those pictures. Still red light of death. The gyre comes with replacements of blades/cages used those still an issue. So all my own extra parts, followed direction, no obvious flaws. I didn't want to run it and cause damage with a fault light
On so I contacted store referred to canadian support. I paid extreme shipping costs. If all fees/costs were made clear
Upfront I would have used canada post versus courier(read post above) as recommended by their tech. (See post above) just a warning to others to ask every question available when having assistance with equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*situation*

so where do u stand right now is the pump inop and not working or has it been replaced or repaired . how is it holding up with the repair ...


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

was thinking of getting one of these for my new build.. but, not so sure anymore...


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

I love the pump. Seems fine to me. Frustrated with the customer service I received. Not sure how/why things went wrong. I have the maxspect razor light and love it. Service was bad attitude compared to dealing with tunze when I had ATO question and bulk reef supply(pleasant lovely and accommodating people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

for the prices they charge their products have had more than their share of defects.


----------

